# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Construçao de novo aquario

## Paulo Bravo

Como alguns membros já sabem vou iniçiar a construçao de um novo aquario,se tudo correr bem ele vai ter as seguintes dimensoes,260*155*80
terá apenas a parede frontal e a lateral em vidro o resto será em betaõ.
Este será o local de eleiçao e o unico disponivel....

----------


## Paulo Bravo

O iniçio......

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Paulo,
desde já quero-te dar os meus parabéns  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , pois são estas iniciativas (e esta já é a tua 2ª que eu tenho conhecimento) que dão um avanço ao hobby em Portugal! :SbOk3:  

Aqui vão as 1ª questões:
- Segundo percebi das fotos, os 155 são a profundidade máxima do aqua/tanque e encontra-se do lado esquerdo, certo?
- Como estás a pensar fazer a manutenção não tendo acesso lateral ou trazeiro? :Admirado:  
- Este é mais um, ou é o "upgrade" da "sump de 3,30m"?


PS - Como vai essa "sump", posta umas fotos lá no tópico, a última só se vê o rebenho de YT's...

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Ricardo
Os 155cm,sao a profundidade do aquario este aquario nao pareçe mas vai ser (quase)  rectangular,o acesso desta vez e corrigindo alguns erros cometidos,ao longo dos tempos,este vai ter acesso pela traseira que alias é por lá que vai passar toda a tubagem entre outras coisas,na lateral direita que nao se vé na foto, vai ficar um vidro que pode ser visto do outro lado da sala, e ter um sentido de profundidade de 2,60m :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Paulo penso que podias dar uma olhadela aqui porque são profissionais no ramo podem te ajudar em alguma coisa .
Visto que fazes tudo em tamanho XXL.


Link:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2736


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora aqui está um assunto que me interessa bastante...

Uma pergunta: quem está a efectuar as obras é alguma empresa especializada em construção de aquários, ou eles ós entram na fase dos vidros?

Estou ansioso por ver mais fotos. :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  

Nunca tinha pensado em tijolo, apenas em fibra... :Admirado:

----------


## Nelson Pena

obrigado por partilhares  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

*CITAÇAO*-Uma pergunta: quem está a efectuar as obras é alguma empresa especializada em construção de aquários, ou eles ós entram na fase dos vidros?

Estou ansioso por ver mais fotos.  

Nunca tinha pensado em tijolo, apenas em fibra...

Olá Hugo ...a empresa é a minha mesmo que sou eu :SbSourire2:  ,quanto aos tijolos que estas a ver isso é só parte so suporte do aquario,o aquario em si ainda esta para ser feito...é tudo feito por mim desde vidros, isolamento acustico,revestimento,etc
Rogerio já tinha visto esse site esta muito bom
Nelson Pena eu partilho sempre tudo...espero é que corra tudo bem,para que sirva de ideia futura para todos

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais uma foto da base do aquario....

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Paulo, estás a tornar-te especialista na construção de aquários grandes!!! Tenho uma curiosidade, qual vai ser a espessura do vidro que vais utilizar?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Ricardo
Em prinçipio vai ser 12+12 ou 15 +15 ainda nao sei depende da disponibilidade na altura é que as vezes ha o de 12 e outras ha o de 15 é o que houver na altura é mais que sufiçiente.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais uma foto do andamento da coisa....

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais umas fotozinhas....é só chafurdiçe.... :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Essa placa que fizeste é o que se chama de placa aligeirada??

----------


## António Paes

é

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Paulo, essa montagem promete  :Smile:  nunca estás satisfeito  :Wink: 

Nao tens nenhum esquema feito de como será essa futura montagem?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Este é o esquema que eu fiz ,nao liguem muito porque é a primeira vez que trabalho com este programa....mas dá para ter uma ideia

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Paulo

Gostei particularmente do"Aquario para peixes agressivos".

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Paulo Bravo

É Vitor esse aquario e porque eu tenho,um ptreois volliants ha 2 anos ,é o meu peixinho de estimaçao,tá sensivelmente com 25 cm é lindo,alem de um radiatta,e uma moreia linda como nao me vou desfazer deles nem vende-los prefiro aproveitar o tragecto da agua e fazer um novo aquario só para eles.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo voce esta com um belo projeto em antamento, vai colocando as fotos e tente mostrar bem com as fotos a hora de voce colocar os vidros.
*(terá apenas a parede frontal e a lateral em vidro o resto será em betaõ.)*
Gostaria de ver bem esta emenda do betão com o vidro.
Bom abraços a todos.

Carlos Czymoch

São Paulo Capital Brasil

< grossczymoch@gmail.com >

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Carlos
O vidro antes de ser colado leva um produto vidrado na estrutura em aço e no betao para que haja 100% de aderençia entre os dois ,alem de levar uma borracha de 1cm entre ele...

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Aqui vao mais umas fotos do andamento....
O produto amarelo que se pode ver é o impregnante para que haja uma aderençia uniforme ,o azul é o epoxi usado em tanques marinos....é muito espesso e difiçil de aplicar,resiste a quase tudo....

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Como alguns sabem eu mesmo faço os meus aquarios ,alem de fazer tambem para varias pessoas(salvo publiçidade, :SbSourire2:  )por isso estes sao os que vao servir de sump ,refugio etc como podem ver no esquema acima,estao furados na perfeiçao e vai ficar inter-ligados,os vidros que estao ao alto sao para afxer o de 1,20 grande,sao de 10mm
A silicone utilizada é alemã e de tantas que conheço nao ha melhor é da  DANA e é mesmo só para aquarios tem uma elastiçidade de 25%.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo gostei das explicações mas se for possível tire as próximas fotos bem de perto na hora da colocação do Vidro e se conceguir mostrar a Borracha que você falou para a vedação ou ate fazer um esquema um desenho mostrando Alvenaria, Massa sobre a Alvenaria, Massa Lisa e depois as Pinturas ou os Produtos que você já falou anteriormente e por final a Pintura de Epóxi.
E um desenho também do encontro do Vidro e Alvenaria, Vidro Com Laje, pois isto nos ajudaria muito pois eu estava já há algum tempo pensando em fazer um Aquário em minha Sala no formato de um  L , pois eu moro em apartamento e tenho que me preocupar com o peso sobre a Laje dependendo do Tamanho podemos causar um acidente no Edifício, mas como a minha sala é em  L , e neste local eu tenho um Pilar e ai eu poderia ter mais segurança na construção deste meu Aquário, mas nem pensava em usar a Pintura de Epóxi.
Bem seria isto Paulo Bravo se você puder fazer um desenho seria muito bem utilizado por muitos apaixonados por este tão Fantástico Hobby o AQUARISMO.
Talvez poderias fazer estas Explicações como um Projetinho DIY e postar na área de Fazer você mesmo.
Desde já AGRADEÇO a sua Ajuda pelas Explicações que você já esta nos dando.
ABRAÇOS A TODOS AMIGOS ALEM MAR

Carlos Czymoch

São Paulo  Capital  Brasil

< grossczymoch@gmail.com > 

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas paulo
Esta excelente o aquario,cada vez mais me cheira a sardinhas :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  boa sorte.
abraços

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Olá Paulo, como não tenho ido ao chat (motivos profissionais e de estudo), estou agora a ver que deste um enorme avanço no aqua!... Sim senhor!! muito bom, vejo que já aplicás-te a epoxi e o vidro... Está com óptimo aspecto! Parabéns! Continua e mantém-nos informados!!! 

 :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora aí está o que é!!!

Isso está cada vez com melhor aspecto!

Vai continuando a dar informações (fotográficas) :SbOk:  .

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado Carlos Czymoch,eu vou tentar depois fazer um esquema com tudo o melhor explicado possivel,e obrigado aos restantes membros.....
Só uma coisa José Francisco Duarte  o vidro ainda nao está aplicado  :Admirado:  ...... :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Obrigado Carlos Czymoch,eu vou tentar depois fazer um esquema com tudo o melhor explicado possivel,e obrigado aos restantes membros.....
> Só uma coisa José Francisco Duarte  o vidro ainda nao está aplicado  ......


hummm, nas fotos parecia...  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  , mesmo assim, foi um grande pulo!!! Sorte :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:KnSourire28:  

Só para descontrair um pouco.

Tenho um amigo que tem uma optica (loja que vende oculos). Certo dia entro na loja uma senhora de alguma idade com uma receita para comprar uns oculos. Ele mostrou-lhe alguns que tinha para venda. A dada altura a senhora colocou uns e disse-lhe:

-Com estes já vejo melhor!!!


Os oculos eram só os aros. Ainda não tinham lentes  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado Julio ,pelo momento de risada :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  ,só estranho da tua parte nunca sequer desde o iniçio do topico ,tu teres feito qualquer comentario acerca deste meu progecto, pelos vistos nao gostas.... :Admirado:  ou nao tens interesse em faze-lo.......nao sei porque, mas .....enfim.....as vezes surpreendes-me com as tuas atitudes

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
paulo
eu não sou o julio nem ninguem com alguma importancia :SbSourire24:   :SbSourire24: 

mas digo que mesmo não pondo nenhum comentario sigo todos os teus projetos com muito mas muito interesse :SbOk:   :SbOk:  tudo que tens feito me impressiona no bom sentido e tens ideias muito originais 
nunca deixes de apresentar os teus projetos que são grandes inovações  :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:

----------


## António Paes

Faço minhas as palavras do Carlos. 

António Paes

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Carlos
Acredita no que te vou dizer aqui no forum para mim sao todos iguais,ninguem tem um posto mais alto ou mais baixo,e eu considero todos bons amigos,incluindo-te a ti pelo que tenho seguido do teu progresso em agua salgada e posso te dizer que estas no bom caminho...muito bom mesmo,
Obrigado a ti tambem Antonio, eu posso dizer sinceramente quem sem todos vós eu nao tinha a minima importançia nisto tudo,são voçes que me dao pernas para andar ,por isso o meu obrigado a todos :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

É isto ai Paulo Bravo gostei muito do teu projeto e é isto mesmo que voce diz: SEM OS NOSSOS AMIGOS DO FORUM E DE OUTROS LOCAIS NÃO CONSEGUERIAMOS ANDAR.
É isto mesmo o que o Paulo Bravo diz sem voces todos nos não consegueriamos ANDAR.
Parabens a todos e um forte abraço a voces. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbLangue6:   :SbLangue23:  

Carlos Czymoch

São Paulo - Capital - Brasil

< grossczymoch@gmaisl.com >

 :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Não penses que te escapas  :KnSourire28:  

Sei bem o local onde esse aquario está a ser montado. 

Era uma obra que eu não conseguiria saber fazer por mim próprio. O mais certo era ter agua por todo o lado a bazar. 

Quem sabe um dia não vou ter de te cravar para fazermos uma "piscina" !!!!

Até lá, acompanho a montagem desse aquario assim como acompanhei a montagem do outro. Certamente que o teu acomular de experiencia ainda vai ser  util a "alguem"




> só estranho da tua parte nunca sequer desde o iniçio do topico ,tu teres feito qualquer comentario acerca deste meu progecto, pelos vistos nao gostas.... ou nao tens interesse em faze-lo


Cada coisa a cada um. Não posso comentar só por comentar. Dessa "arte" precebes tu (se é que eu precebo de alguma coisa). 

Repara que que acompanho o forum o mais de perto que consigo e que opino, (ou vou dando "bitaites" mais de 2.500) sempre que acho que posso acrescentar algo.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Companheiros
Aqui vai mais duas fotos, a primeira é mais uma camada de epoxi a segunda a camada final de epoxi ....escolhi a cor branca para ter mais aproveitamento de luz,pelo menos ....penso que sim....a ver vamos...

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo novamente Parabens esta a cada dia mais bonito O te Futuro AQUA. 
Por acasso o teu vidro da Frente vai ser CURVO ? ou é o efeito da FOTO.
Ha Aproveitando a carona gostaria de um informação de voces, que tipo de Bomba que voces aconselhem que eu compre para Aqua de 450 lts Brutos para um Reef, tera Rochas Vivas e poucos Peixes e com um Sump de 60 a 80 lts., bem esta pergunta vem pois minha cunhada esta de viagem para Milão e deve ficar 3 tres meses e ai eu gostaria que ela me compre em Milão Italia uma BOA Bomba para o meu futuro Aqua, DESCULPE e entra no meio deste topico e desde ja muito obrigado.

Carlos Czymoch

São Paulo Capital Centro Brasil

< grossczymoch@gmail.com >

 :yb677:   :yb665:   :yb663:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas paulo
Cada vez esta melhor de se ver, estou desejoso de ver isso xeio de agua e peixes e ja sabes se precisares de ajuda para alguma coisa so dizer :Coradoeolhos:  .
abraços

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Pois é depois de alguma ausençia...prolongada,mais uma fotozinhas do meu aquario
OS CRIVOS


O QUADRO ELECTRICO

O DEPOSITO DE AGUA DA BOMBA DE RETORNO,UM POUCO ADAPTADO....

MAIS UM POUCO DE AREIA A JUNTAR AOS 200 KILOS QUE JÁ TINHA

O FAMOSO TESTE DA AGUA DOÇE

UM POUCO DA SUMP.....AINDA INCOMPLETA

A LUZ NATURAL.....

O EFEITO.....


Por agora é tudo espera-se comentarios e opnioes!!!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Paulo
A coisa vai devagarinho mas aos poucos vais la, so uma coisa os crivos nao estao um pouco altos? Pens que isso vai ficar mesmo a pele, depois com movimentaçao da agua, espero que esteja mesmo a medida senao............
abraços boa sorte

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Paulo

Como o Marcos diz isso está mesmo no limite... mas com 4 saidas não deves ter problemas.

Quanto a luz, 
Vais só usar luz natural ou ainda vais adicionar mais uns focos ao sistema de iluminação?
Está a ficar muito bom, os meus parabéns.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Simplesmente..brutal !

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

como já tinhamos falado 

é muito há frente de alguma coisa que já se tenha feito por aqui :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas os crivos realmente estao um pouco acima mas.....eles sao de 50mm e saõ 4 o que quer dizer que a agua nao sobe muito acima da boca deles eu fiz o teste com a agua doçe e estava a trabalar bem...vamos ver...
Qunato a luz natural,é apenas um suplemento vou continuar a usar hqi e t5,depois logo se ve
Mais uma vez obrigado a todos pela força dada pelos vosso comentarios,obrigado :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo novamente MEUS PARABENS, e se for para fazer melhor que o SEU.
So se contruirmos as nossas Casas dentro do Mar e ai ficariamos, acho como todo apaixonado por este Hobby muito contente em estar circundado dos nossos Amiguinhos, os Peixes e Corais.

Mais uma vez VOCE ESTA DE PARABENS pelo teu PROJETO.
Isto mesmo devagar todos vão chegar la. 

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :bompost:   :bompost:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Excelente Paulo! Parabéns.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Paulo

Parabéns!

Essa da luz directa é muito interessante. Acho que vai dar um toque bem mais natural.  :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas depois de ter seguido o conselho de alguns menbros que fizeram atençao aos furos estarem um pouco acima deçedi encher o aquario novamente e realmente ficavam um pouco açima,foram furados 1,5 cm acima do previsto só que eu nunca dei conta :Admirado:  .....
Resolvi fura-los novamente....e agora no sitio para meu desespero....mas até foi façil :Coradoeolhos:  sempre correndo o risco de os poder partir  :yb663:  pois tem 22mm de espessura






Já passou...correu tudo bem....
Agora a colocaçao da rocha.....




e mais um pouco do andamento da sump








Espero que gostem.....e obrigado por alguns apoios.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Paulo
Essa Montagem cada vez esta mais brutal e cada vez me xeira mais a sardinha, espero que continue tudo andar muito bem.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois está muito bem sim senhor!

Como diz o Marcos, já cheira a sardinha  :Smile:

----------


## Helder Luis

Paulo, tenho seguido atentamente esta montagem e têm-me despertado alguma curiosidade a questão da luz natural.


No meu aquario tenho possibilidade de efectuar uma abertura na laje identica à tua para complemetar a iluminação que possuo actualmente, agora fica a pergunta, que tipo de vidro e expessura é que utilizas-te e como é que fizes-te o suporte para o mesmo.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Impecável, Paulo !
A facilidade com que fazes furos nesse bicho...atá assusta.
E a sump está uma verdadeira "área técnica". E que área....

Força com isso. Está quase !

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo, se formos falar aqui no Brasil.

Aqui seria dito, Esta Cheirando a Bacalhau pois Sardinha

aqui é bem barato em relação ao valor do Bacalhau ou 

tambem poderiamos dizer esta Cheirando a Robalho oque

voces acham de Um Belo Robalho ???????????????

Paulo muito bonito o teu serviço estas de Parabens, continues

a sim isto tambem sera uma Carta de Apresentação para teus

Serviços.

ABRAÇOS A TODOS, ESTOU DE OLHO AI AMIGOS.

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Vamos lá....
Marcos e Hugo...a sardinha essa vai haver de certeza as minhas portas estao sempre abertas para reçeber quem quizer ser bem reçebido :SbOk2:  
Helder a abertura foi feita por martelo electrico como deves calcular e foi feita uma estrutura em aço metalizado e com cobertura de epoxi,depois foi aplicado um vidro com 30mm laminado  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  mas nao era preçiso tanto foi mais para fazer tambem altura no chao
Quanto a ilum,inaçao natural eu posso te dizer apesar de haver opnioes diferentes que quando bate o sol,faz o mesmo efeito na agua que as hqi e pondo as hqi ligadas e depois deligando acredito que a luz natural tenha mais intensidade ou seja na minha opniao da mais luz que todas as hqi que tenho 4 x 150!!!!!
Quanto aos efeitos beneficos ao nao....pelo menos os corais abrem com naturalidade e pelo menos nao é preçiso temporizadores para ligar e deligar é tudo natural.
Joao Monteiro,realmente já fiz algumas centenas de furos mas tambem nunca tinha furado um vidro tao grosso no sitio....mas como podes ver ficaram perfeitos ,quando preçisarem já sabem....mas gostei muito do teu comentario,muito obrigado.
Carlos quando vieres a Portugal teras as portas da minha casa abertas....e seram reçebido com muito gosto,obrigado pelas tuas palavras....

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Paulo, 
é assim com todo o teu proficionalismo que isso está a evoluir muito bem. Tal como o João Monteiro disse, essa "área técnica" está muito boa, rica de bom equipamentos, e sem exageros. Gosto sempre de ver os equipamentos.

No geral está a ficar um trabalho espectacular, parabens!  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

*PS -*  Não pares de dar noticias, sempre que possivel com fotos  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá meus amigos e companheiros.
Depois de uma ausençia surgem as primeiras fotos....nao estao muito boas mas sao as primeiras e ainda nao esta tudo composto a caminhada ainda agora começou por isso esta tudo muito pobre... :Admirado:  
SÓ que me chatearam  tanto :yb665:   para por fotos que eu acabei por por mas ainda acho que era cedo.... :SbSourire21:  
Mas espero que gostem e que critiquem :yb665:   :yb665:  
Gostava de opnioes e sugestoes acerca do layout :SbSourire19:

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola!!!

Esse cardume esta brutal :tutasla:  
Pode por umas imagens do aquario dos peixes agressivos sff :yb665:  
De resto esta muito bonito :SbOk3:  
Que tipo de corais esta a pensar por?Duros?Moles?Duros e Moles?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Paulo


O layout está de facto espectacular, apenas compunha aquela ilha á esquerda do aquario, de resto excelente.

Quando puderes tira uma foto com o aquario iluminado por luz natural para vermos o efeito  :Smile:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> O layout está de facto espectacular, apenas compunha aquela ilha á esquerda do aquario, de resto excelente.
> ...


Boas...

Como o Gil disse está espectacular!!! A ilha acho que de facto falta um pouco mais de rocha!! Mas mesmo que deixes assim, está ESPECTACULAR!!! :tutasla:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:  

Felicidades para esse "TANQUEZORRO"  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:   :tutasla:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom Paulo, parabéns!!! Esse cardume invejável de Z. flavescens é de tirar a respiração. Gosto também do "layout".

O aquário anterior foi demontado?

Abraço

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi, Paulo
O aqua tá muito bem conseguido e tenho seguido avidamente a evolução deste.
No entanto, reparei numa curiosidade:
Desde o teu ultimo post em que ainda só tinha metade com agua até hoje vão 17 dias, não???
E já tem tantos peixes???? Com anemonas e tudo???
Ou tou enganado... :Admirado:  
De qualquer maneira não deixa de estar um aquario muito fixe :SbOk:  
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Gustavo.
Isto tudo veio do aquario que está por de trás deste que é o dobro. :Coradoeolhos:  

-Paulo os meus parabéns não tenho nada a criticar só a dizer bem vou ficar a espera de novas fotos com mais cor ,porque é só isso mesmo que falta.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Hã... OK :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
quem sou eu para dar opinião, estou nos salgados a dois anos e é com grande atenção que sigo os teus projectos, que são de facto de cortar a respiração, é com projectos como este que o nosso sonho se vai tornando realidade.
muitos parabens :Palmas:   :tutasla:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Bem vou ser sincero ,fiquei bastante contente com as criticas e da maneira com que as fizeram,nao que sejam só boas critacas mas as vezes é bom ouvir  criticas assim, o meu grande obrigado
Bem vou começar pelo Duarte... os peixes agresivos sao uma moreia e um pterois.... como eles nao podem estar no aquario estao a parte num aqua de 120....do mesmo sistema,vou tirar umas fotos e ponho aqui.
Gil,obrigado pelas tuas palavras realmente eu pensei que nao iam gostar muito do layout ,mas ainda bem que me enganei ,ele foi mais ou menos baseado no que eu vejo no fundo do mar quando mergulho e por isso tentei aproxiamar um pouco...quanto as fotos da luz natural vou tentar por aqui pois já as tirei acho que vais gostar....
Jose Duarte por acaso tinha pouca rocha aquele canto mas já tem mais uns 30 kilitos...já ficou melhor

Ricardo Rodrigues vindo de ti é um bom elogio,obrigado,sim o aquario anterior foi desmontado pois alem de nao ter muito tempo tudo tem custos e é preferivel um com tudo do que dois incompletos
Se preçisares de vidros já sabes :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Gustavo como o Rogerio respondeu a agua já veio de outro aquario apenas 1000 litros vieram da osmose por isso achei que nao havia problemas e por acaso nao houve estao todos bem...
Rogerio isso das fotos é que esta pior pois eu nao tenho muito jeito para as tirar eu bem tento mas devo estar a preçisar de liçoes....
POde ser que o Joao Ribeiro passe por cá e tires umas magnificas fotos como só ele sabe tirar  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Fernado Gonçalves eu tambem estou nisto dos salgados a pouco tempo nao muito mais que tu,e tenho muito que aprender pois estou longe de ser um expert,pelo menos sou sincero,só que no meio disto tudo gosto de inventar e de fazer coisas novas apesar do tempo nao ser muito,e por isso nasçem estes aquarios,em que uns gostam e outros nao,mas para mim desde que sirva para ajudar aqules que querem ser ajudados eu tenho o maior prazer em faze-los e em explica-los, obrigado pelo teu interesse no seguimento do topico.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Paulo
Sim senhora a coisa ja esta funcionar no seu melhor agora so falta 2 coisas.
1- A enauguraçao com as minhas sardinhas  :yb624:  
2-Enxer isso de corais
boa sorte paulo tenho que ir ai ver isso e darmos um mergulho ai :SbOk:  
abraços

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

eu queria dizer alguma coisa :Admirado:   :Admirado:  mas o quê? :yb677:   :yb677:  

simplesmente deixas a gente sem palavras :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

ainda por cima deixas a gente com ideias malucas :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:  


não sei quando,mas uma coisa te digo,que queiras quer não um dia vais ter uma visita minha :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo daqui de São Paulo Capital Centro Brasil

é mesmo como o meu CHARA o Carlos Mota falous: 

*eu queria dizer alguma coisa  mas o quê?  

simplesmente deixas a gente sem palavras   

ainda por cima deixas a gente com ideias malucas*  

outra coisa ai voces comemoram com Sardinha é isto mesmo???

Aqui seria comemorado com CHURRASCO.

Mas tanto faz sendo Comida ou sendo Comivel esta otimo Peixe

ou Carne vai tudo para a Barriga certo amigos?

Bom Paulo Bravo voce esta de PARABENS ficou otimo mesmo agora

vamos aguardar as fotos que voce falou que logo deve Postar.

ABRAÇOS A TODOS AI DE PORTUGAL.

 :tutasla:   :SbOk:   :bompost:   :yb677: 

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## João Castelo

Como se chama e a que especie pertence ?É anemona ?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> ainda por cima deixas a gente com ideias malucas


Exacto!!! Nem me digas nada... :Admirado:   :Whistle:  

Paulo, O layout está muito conseguido, mas não será desprimor nenhum e comprenderás se disser que:

"Num aquário com 8 yelow tangs, qualquer decoração fica bem!!!" :yb624:  

Just kiding, está porreiro, a sério! :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Bem, "sardinhas" dentro de um aqua até vai, agora frangos!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   eheheh estou só a brincar Carlos... MAs Paulo, em relação à tal ilha, tinha dito que mesmo que não mexesses ficaria bem, bem bem, não... excelente!!! Mas como colocás-te mais RV... acredito que fica Supremo!!! 

Eheh quando for "grande" já sabes... montas-me um aqua desses!!!  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Exacto!!! Nem me digas nada...  
> 
> Paulo, O layout está muito conseguido, mas não será desprimor nenhum e comprenderás se disser que:
> 
> "Num aquário com 8 yelow tangs, qualquer decoração fica bem!!!" 
> 
> Just kiding, está porreiro, a sério!


São 9,   9 yelow tangs :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Paulo,
está a ficar espetacular. :Palmas:  

Um aqua dessa dimensão é realmente fascinante. Por outro lado tu és um "Faz Tudo" o que também é de elogiar.

Sobre o Layout, não fosse teres o vidro no fundo do lado esquerdo eu talvez achasse mais natural  ter o canto com rocha do lado esquerdo e a ilha do lado direito (temos essa tendência de ver da esquerda para a direita), mas sendo assim, se queres aproveitas esse vidro, acho que que foi uma boa opção. Esse muro de rocha tem realmente um ar muito natural. 
E mais, está quase, quase tão bonito como o meu  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  , hehe! e o cardume de yellow tangs não me fazem inveja nenhuma! nada mesmo!  :Whistle:  

O pormenor de furares o tecto para teres luz natural é realmente interessante.

Quando é que trocamos aí umas visitas ? 

Já agora, quando puderes coloca aí o teu setup, para a malta ver como funciona essa piscina. 


Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Joao Castelo,realmente tenho as anemonas a 1 ano mas nao sei que espeçie sao,mas os palhaços dao-se bem nelas
Jose Duarte obrigado mais uma vez e por acaso ja aumentei a ilha,quando fores GRANDE eu tenho o maior prazer em te fazer um.
So 9 yelow tangs e sao a minha sobremesa todos os dias é uma alegria ve-los
Ja sabes Pedro és sempre bem vindo, e podes sempre contar comigo para o que for,tu e todos aqueles que realmente andam nisto por gosto,tenham aquarios grandes ou pequenos,bons ou maus,o que interessa é que sejamos sinceros e que gostamos de peixes e aquarios o resto é conversa,e que nao os tenha-mos só para mostrar aos outros............

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas,e que nao os tenha-mos só para mostrar aos outros............


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Russo

Olá Paulo,

não há palavras para descrever o teu novo aquário nem para descrever uma qualidade que muito aprecio em ti e tu sabes, que é a tua humildade.

Espero poder levar o vinho e os caracois e ir aí á pesca um dia destes  :SbRequin2:  .

Tu deves saber que és uma referência na aquariofilia marinha e estás constantemente a comprovar isso mesmo sem nenhum interesse nem presunção  :tutasla:  .

Um abraço,

Rui Russo :Vitoria:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Rui e obrigado pelas tuas palavras,
Só uma coisa....referençia na aquarifilia marinha só se for no tamanho dos aquarios que faço porque de resto.... :yb663:   :yb663:  
O aquario é grande mas ainda nao é grande coisa,ainda falta uma longa caminhada para estar composto.
Como eu sempre disse e digo sao todos sempre muito bem vindos a minha casa,e apesar de ser pobre cá se arranja qualquer coisa para o serao  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Quem me conheçe sabe como eu sou ,e que sempre continuei a ser a mesma pessoa e continuarei......
Eu gosto de dar a minha opniao em relaçao ao aquario esteja correcta ou nao porque eu ainda sou iniciante no hobby ,seja o aquario desta ou daquela pessoa,de-me bem ou mal com ela,  é de aquarios e peixes que eu gosto, e o resto nao me importa agora ha quem nao dé opniao só porque nao vai com a cara desta ou daquela pessoa e ainda se dizem aquariofilistas e que gostam de aquarios....pois só se for para a fotografia

----------


## Luis Delgado

Gostei de ver Paulo  :tutasla:  

Tens aí pano para muitas mangas, como se costuma dizer. Assim, dá gosto ter um aquário. À medida que fores enchendo o aqua com corais é natural que vás adaptando o layout, mas para já está excelente  :SbSourire:  

Quando puderes, actualiza o teu setup.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Rui e obrigado pelas tuas palavras,
> Só uma coisa....referençia na aquarifilia marinha só se for no tamanho dos aquarios que faço porque de resto....  
> O aquario é grande mas ainda nao é grande coisa,ainda falta uma longa caminhada para estar composto...


Boas, Paulo...

Isso de faltar uma longa caminhada, a quem não falta.. pouco e afortunados!!! Enfim!!! 
Eu sou mais um daqueles que vou seguindo a construção do teu aqua atentamente, e digo... FORÇA  :Wink:  
Se tiveres para comprar algum coral, passa na RedFish, chegaram coisas muito boas e baratas!!! Pergunta aí ao Luís... eheheh trouxe de lá.. uiui... eu tb trouxe umas coisas impecs (pergunta-lhe o tamanho da Turbinária que eu trouxe...) e acho que nesse teu aqua, o Eduardo tinha lá umas coisitas que ficavam...   :Whistle:   eu só não trouxe mais por causa do orçamento, que não estica  :yb620:  !!! 

Mas enfim,  :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   um abração... e já agora mete aí mais umas fotos para ver como ficou a tal ilha com os mais 30 kg de rocha...  :Wink:

----------


## João Vilela

Muito bom.... 

O cardume de Z. flavescens é deveras impressionante....

Eu só acho que por teres aquela quantidade de rocha no centro do aquario tira um bocado de amplitude.... creio que se deslocasses mais para o lado esquerdo ficava melhor....

Mas quem sou eu para dizer isto.....  :SbOk5:  

Abraço  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Os corais ainda vao ter que esperar que tudo estabilize mais um pouco
Joao Vilela, tu es igual a qualquer outro ,todos nos temos direito a dar opniao só assim aprendemos uns com os outros,quanto a rocha ainda nao sei se vou mexer ...mas penso que nao pois eu acho que fica muito bem ,mas quem sabe

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiro Paulo  :SbSourire2:  

Não faz parte da minha maneira de ser, elogiar, apenas por elogiar. Nem me parece que seja dado a aquariofilia um bom serviço, quando as pessoas aplaudem, elogiam, ou simplesmente se dislumbram, quer pela dimensão do projecto, quer pela ousadia do aquarista.

Passemos então a minha análise.

dia 14/05/2006



Dia 01/06/2006



Espero não estar a fazer nenhuma confusão de datas. Apenas me estou a regular pelas datas de colocação dos tópicos. 15 dias.

Impressão minha ou conto pelo menos 18 peixes, 4 ou 5 anemonas e pelo menos uma estrela (parece-me ser uma lynkia azul)?

Conheci "in loco" o teu primeiro aquario, e sei da dificuldade que tiveste em manter SPS. Tambem sei o quanto gostas de peixes e o meu conselho é que fiques mesmo por aí. Penso que uns corais moles têm boas possibilidades sucesso, SPS muito dificilmente.

Gosto do Layout. Penso que a experiência da circulação do anterior aquario já te fez corrigir neste o problema logo a cabeça. 

Sei tambem que utilizaste a rocha do teu antigo aquario (alem da que introduziste de novo) e que utilizaste a agua do teu antigo aquario (alem da que introduziste de novo), porem tenho ralhar contigo.  :Whistle:  


O aquario é muito novo e estás a condiciona-lo em termos de futuro. Não é fácil esse aquario vir desnitrificar em condições. Mesmo em respeito a nitrificação, tens de contar  com o escumador (valente por sinal) e em minha opinião, deverias usar ozonizador no aquario, pelo menos nesta fase de arranque.

Lamento ter quebrado a corrente do , fantástico, excelente, muito bom, expetacular..etc...

Mas, para já vou-me ficar mesmo pelo elogio a dimensão do teu projecto e a tua capacidade unica no meu conhecimento para montar por mãos próprias um projecto como este. Ve-se que lado profissional foi feito por quem sabe da arte. O aquarista.. não pode ser tão stressado. Está a faltar-lhe calma...

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Júlio,

Tens alguma razão nas tuas palavras críticas perante a introdução de tantos seres vivos num aquário recente, mas tratando-se de um volume tão grande de água e tendo o Paulo utilizado água, areão e rocha viva em quantidade de um aquário já estabelecido não me parece que tenha havido "stress".

Não percebo porque dizes que o Paulo não pode ter SPS? Tem um grande volume de água, bom escumador, aparente boa circulação, rocha viva qb e a melhor iluminação possível (luz natural). Julgo que se o Paulo esperar algum tempo até o equilíbrio biológico e químico se estabelecer não terá qualquer problema além de ter que afastar os corais dessas anémonas todas.

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Pois eu também concordo com o Ricardo e relembro a todos o meu aquário! Que eu saiba tenho um aquário estabelizado e até ver com algum sucesso. Não me parece que, tendo seguido algumas regras simples, o Paulo tenha stressado!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Vamos lá entao....
Julio disse--Impressão minha ou conto pelo menos 18 peixes, 4 ou 5 anemonas e pelo menos uma estrela (parece-me ser uma lynkia azul)?

Nao é impressao sao mesmo 22 e nao 18 peixes o resto esta mais ou menos correcto....tendo o aquario perto de 3200 litros e tendo sido posta toda a agua do outro que passava dos 3500 litros e retirada alguma para depois juntar mais ou menos 1000litros de agua de osmose nao sei qual o problema a que te referes????Mais380 kilos de argamax 230 dela já colonizada,mais 315 kilos mais ou menos de rocha viva toda ela colonizada nao sei mesmo onde esta o erro????

Julio disse--Conheci "in loco" o teu primeiro aquario, e sei da dificuldade que tiveste em manter SPS. Tambem sei o quanto gostas de peixes e o meu conselho é que fiques mesmo por aí. Penso que uns corais moles têm boas possibilidades sucesso, SPS muito dificilmente.

Sim é verdade tive algumas dificuldades,pela minha preçipitaçao,e pela grande praga de algas que apanhei,alem disse foi o meu segundo aquario pois a seguir a esse veio o de 3,30 metros e já nao tive problemas e agora este...eu costumo aprender com os meus erros,mas depois de alguns conselhos ,tudo se equilibrou e nao é a toa que tinha acroporas,montiporas e mais umas coisinhas sem problemas,quanto a peixes os azares que tive até hoje foi terem vido doentes e um ou outro que ficou presso a anemona,de resto tambem nao tenho tido problemas e pode-se ver pelo cardume de zebrasomas que tem uns bons meses e vejam como estao alem dos 8 palhaços e cavalos marinhos.......
Pois para a dimensao de aquario que tenho acho que falta ainda muitos peixes para eu ""fechar""o aquario,quanto a corais nao sei porque que dizes que eu nao posso ter SPS,nao sou nenhum expert como já disse varias vezes mas ate nao conseguir ter SPS ainda vai muito!!!!!!!

Julio disse--O aquario é muito novo e estás a condiciona-lo em termos de futuro.

PQ??????

Julio disse--- Não é fácil esse aquario vir desnitrificar em condições.

PQ??????

Julio disse--- Mesmo em respeito a nitrificação, tens de contar com o escumador (valente por sinal) e em minha opinião, deverias usar ozonizador no aquario, pelo menos nesta fase de arranque.

Quanto ao escumador acho que o Deltec que tenho chega perfeitamente,e o ozionador que aconselhas há muito que o utilizo e se nao sabias ias ver ao meu setup apesar de nao estar completo mas ele esta lá,bem eu sempre utilizei ozionador por isso nao era agora que o ia deixar de usar.

Julio disse---Lamento ter quebrado a corrente do , fantástico, excelente, muito bom, expetacular..etc...

Pois Julio ha muito que esperava uma resposta tua deste genero,pois ela tarda a chegar mas quando chega é assim,apesar de tambem de dois comentarios que fizeste um foi para contar uma piada e  este pelo menos foi mais directo....

Julio disse----Mas, para já vou-me ficar mesmo pelo elogio a dimensão do teu projecto e a tua capacidade unica no meu conhecimento para montar por mãos próprias um projecto como este. Ve-se que lado profissional foi feito por quem sabe da arte

Muito obrigado,isto é parte do meu ramo de trabalho,e quem nao arrisca nao petisca,mas obrigado na mesma,faço o que faço pelo gosto pelas coisas e prinçipalmente pelos peixes que eu  tanto gosto e até já tenho alguns clientes a fazerem aquarios do genero......

Julio disse----O aquarista.. não pode ser tão stressado. Está a faltar-lhe calma

STRESS é o que eu nao tenho,porque apesar do tempo que demorei a por o aquario a funcionar pus apenas aquilo que já tinha,agora pelo contrario tu logo de uma vez posseste se nao me engano 40 acroporas num aquario que ainda nao estava sequer maturado,e chamas ao que eu fiz STRESS
claro!!!!!!
Tambem nao devias olhar muito para as datas das fotos pois elas nem sempre sao postas na altura em que foram tiradas

Ricardo Rodrigues disse--Tens alguma razão nas tuas palavras críticas perante a introdução de tantos seres vivos num aquário recente, mas tratando-se de um volume tão grande de água e tendo o Paulo utilizado água, areão e rocha viva em quantidade de um aquário já estabelecido não me parece que tenha havido "stress".

Concordo contigo Ricardo nao vejo razao para tal aconteçer,ainda por cima só pus o que já tinha....

Ricardo Rodrigues disse---Não percebo porque dizes que o Paulo não pode ter SPS? Tem um grande volume de água, bom escumador, aparente boa circulação, rocha viva qb e a melhor iluminação possível (luz natural). Julgo que se o Paulo esperar algum tempo até o equilíbrio biológico e químico se estabelecer não terá qualquer problema além de ter que afastar os corais dessas anémonas todas.

Eu tambem nao perçebo o porque de nao poder ter SPS,espero que o Julio explique??
Alem da luz natural ainda existem mais 4 x 150 hqi !!!!!
As anemonas eu estou de olho nelas,mas ate a data nunca mudaram de poiso!!!obrigado Ricardo :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:  

Diogo disse--Não me parece que, tendo seguido algumas regras simples, o Paulo tenha stressado!

Eu tambem acho que nao,mas vai-se lá perçeber!!!!!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Paulo
Eu tb nao percebo mas o Juca parece que anda obsecado com o excesso de peixes nos aquarios dos outros ele com aquario de 210 quantos peixes tera? sera que tem demias tb.Fora o resto penso que estou como tu paulo ta fazer critas a erros que ele mesmo cometeu, ou sera que tu nao tens experiencia dele para cometer os mesmo erros? :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Paulo, adoro o teu aquário.

Pessoalmente tambem gosto de ver muitos peixinhos, e estrelas, e camarões e etc.

Parabens, espero que tenhas sorte  :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Paulo

Tens um belo aquário, sim senhor.
Quando for possível gostava de o ver pessoalmente, caso não te importes.
Quando ao Layout está muito bem conseguido e não parece uma prateleira cheia de biblos.
Qual é o interesse de ter um aquário que em nada se parece com a natureza?

Quantas stream tens no teu aquário?
Já pensaste em colocar uma wavebox da tunze?
Tenho seguido um tópico na Reefcentral de um aquário com 3300 litros que tem duas wavebox alem das stream e está fantástico.
Continua o bom trabalho.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Pessoal tudo bem com todos ai em Portugal?

Bom que tal olharmos o Futebol de agora a noite ai 

aqui no Brasil sera as 4,00 h, vamos ver se o time

brasileiro com tantas Estrela ganha.

Pois os jogadores ja ganham muito bem $$$$$$$

acho que com o salario de um deles daria para que

todos os participantes aqui do forum construicem

cada um um aguario do tipo do Paulo.

Pedreo Pacheco sera que voce poderia me passar

o endreço deste aquario de 3300lts la do www.reefcentral

para que eu ja entre direto neste topico, desde ja 

agradeço a ti Pedro.

Ha ja ia me esquecendo: vejo que ai em Portugal é igual

aqui um ajuda o outro mas tambem da suas poretadas. (brincadeira)

amigos, tudo de bom a todos e vamos PRA FENTE SELEÇÃO BRASILEIRA.

Ai que vechame se estas estrelas perderem o jogo agora.

ABRAÇOS

 :yb620:   :yb620:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Enviei o link por MP
Força brasil

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Pedro Pacheco ja fui olhar é muito louco mesmo o Aqua deste link
reefcentral, so eles mesmo tem Dollllarrrreeeeeessss $$$$, e a nossa
seleção perna de pau so chega perto e não faz o gollllllllll, e daqui a
pouco leva um a ja viu aquela tristeza, voces sabem que agora durante
o jogo voce consegue ate ouvir a respiração dos peixes nos aquarios
de tão quieto que esta a cidade o pais esta em silencio total, aaiaaaii

se não ganharem que silencio mas nem em hospital tem tanto silencio.

Abraços e obrigado de endereço, e se voce tiver mais deste pode me
enviar que gosto de olhar estes americanos e ficar babando como sempre
babo olhando o de voces e o do Paulo Bravo .

Carlos  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

VIVA BRASIL 1 X 0 PARA OS PERNAS DE PAU.

VIVA.

DESCULPAS A TODOS.

ABRAÇOS

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Paulo desculpa o Off topic

O aquário é alemão, muito mais avançados que os americanos.
Parabéns ao brasil.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Antes de mais o meu desejo de sucesso é sempre inerente ao de qualquer montagem, seja ela de grande dimensão seja a de um pico reef. Nesse meu desejo está incluido obviamente o teu.

Acredito que possa ser controversa a ordem de entrada dos seres vivos num aquario. Pessoalmente, penso que SPS -> LPS -> Corais moles -> Peixes -> Anemonas, seja o mais indicado. Eventualmente na ordem Corais Moles -> LPS -> SPS -> Peixes -> Anemonas, tambem possa ser aceitável. 

Em tudo o que tenho lido e dentro dos meus parcos conhecimentos, começar por Peixes (para não falar em quantidades) nunca é razoável (mas tambem estamos sempre a aprender).




> pode-se ver pelo cardume de zebrasomas que tem uns bons meses e vejam como estao alem dos 8 palhaços e cavalos marinhos.......


Não sabia dos cavalos marinhos. Espero que não estejam dentro desse aquario.




> Julio disse--O aquario é muito novo e estás a condiciona-lo em termos de futuro.
> 
> PQ??????




Já temos um membro que ralha com os peixes, sempre que eles se pegam. Espero que não argumentes, que vais ralhar com as anemonas sempre elas se movimentarem para cima dos futuros corais. Quando me refiro a condiciona-lo, refiro-me precisamente a entrada de corais, em especial aos SPS. Estes precisam de águas de muitos baixos nutrientes, coisa dificil de obter depois de o aquario povoado de peixes.





> Julio disse--- Não é fácil esse aquario vir desnitrificar em condições.
> 
> PQ??????




Vamos certamente acompanhar ao longo dos tempos o valor dos nitratos e fosfatos do teu aquario. O aquario faz agora 30 dias, a fase das algas ainda não começou ou está a começar. A carga orgânica que natural de um inicio de sistema, ficou agravada por essa introdução de peixes. Tenho a consciência de que o volume de agua ajuda muito a dissipar problemas de saturação orgânica.





> Pois Julio ha muito que esperava uma resposta tua deste genero,pois ela tarda a chegar mas quando chega é assim,apesar de tambem de dois comentarios que fizeste um foi para contar uma piada e este pelo menos foi mais directo....


Temos mais de 2 mil membros. Se tiver de dizer silmplesmente "olá" como Administrador a todos os membros, teria de o fazer 2000 vezes. Não se sinto na obrigação de o ter de fazer. Faço-de de expontânea vontade por gosto ao hobby e manifesto a minha opinião quando o acho oportuno.

Não tinha nada para comentar até aqui, e alinhar no elogio, meramente pelo elogio, é coisa que não faço. Manifestei a minha opinião agora que julguei oportuno.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Acho que podemos resumir esta questão dividindo o tipo de montagem em 2 correntes:
1- Os que querem ter um verdadeiro aquario de recife com alguns peixes.
2- Os que querem ter preferencialmente peixes mas tb gostam de corais.

O problema que se coloca, e ai concordo com o Julio, é que Ter o 1º caso com muitos peixes, o sucesso nunca irá ser pleno, porque indubitavelmente a carga organica produzida pelos peixes e respectiva alimentação e não permite taxas de crescimento tão altas como num aquário com poucos peixes e em que os corais dominam.Isto falando de um aquario predominantemente dominado por SPS.

No lugar do Paulo tinha adiado a entrada dos peixes por mais 1 mÊs no minimo.MAs tambem nao conheço as limitaçoes que o Paulo teve na mudança de aquarios. Eu quando mudar para a casa nova talvez tenha que fazer a muda num só dia, já que nao tenho material para ter 2 aquarios montados em simultaneo.

 Em circunstancias ideais deveriamos ter o aquario 6 meses a ciclar, sem peixes nem corais. Obviamente ninguem o faz (eu inclusivé), mas este facto muda radicalmente o possivel sucesso de um aquario. A vida que se desenvolve durante 6 meses sem qualquer tipo de predador é completamente diferente do que num aquario com 1 mes de vida e que tem imediatamente uma carga organica muito elevada.

É certo que o volume de água do Paulo permite alguma margem de erro, mas a quantidade de peixes / Invertebrados dependerá do objectivo que ele tem para o aquario.

Eu pessoalmente aprecio mais um aquario com dsb, alguns LPS e moles e bastantes SPS, do que um aquario com  barebottom dominado exclusivamente por corais duros e correntes do outro mundo.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O problema que se coloca, e ai concordo com o Julio, é que Ter o 1º caso com muitos peixes, o sucesso nunca irá ser pleno, porque indubitavelmente a carga organica produzida pelos peixes e respectiva alimentação e não permite taxas de crescimento tão altas como num aquário com poucos peixes e em que os corais dominam.Isto falando de um aquario predominantemente dominado por SPS.


Não concordo de todo com as tuas afirmações! Sem dúvida que te falta muita experiência e limitaste a escrever de acordo com alguma teoria que leste em algum fórum estrangeiro - na minha opinião, é perfeitamente possível ter um aquário de recife com muitos peixes e a carga orgânica nada tem a ver com os crescimento dos corais. Nem vou citar o meu aquário, porque não só tenho poucos peixes, como não tenho crescimentos nada siginficativos. Vou antes dar o exemplo do aquário do Rui Ferreira de Almeida (pois não conheço nenhum aquário em Portugal com mais peixes do que o dele) e o que te posso dizer é que os crescimentos são muito, mas muito satisfatórios. Neste aquário, que concerteza considerarás como referência a carga orgânica é elevadíssima!




> Em circunstancias ideais deveriamos ter o aquario 6 meses a ciclar, sem peixes nem corais. Obviamente ninguem o faz (eu inclusivé), mas este facto muda radicalmente o possivel sucesso de um aquario. A vida que se desenvolve durante 6 meses sem qualquer tipo de predador é completamente diferente do que num aquario com 1 mes de vida e que tem imediatamente uma carga organica muito elevada.


Mais um dogma... mas que até concordo em parte! Concordo que se desenvolve muita vida se não tivernos peixes, mas a pergunta é: será que isso tem alguma coisa a ver com o sucesso ou insucesso do aquário? eu acho que não, tendo me conta alguns pontos importantes, como a por exemplo a quantidade de Rocha Viva.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> na minha opinião, é perfeitamente possível ter um aquário de recife com muitos peixes e a carga orgânica nada tem a ver com os crescimento dos corais


Eu nao concordo ! Os Corais SPS prefirem poucos nutrientes, em aquarios com uma carga organica elevada vai afectar ou a cor ou seu crescimento. Num aqua com muitos peixes dominado por SPS e necessario haver exportacao de nutrientes seja forte escumacao, macros, TPA etc. Nao ha absolutos neste hobby e conhece alguns casos de sucesso mesmo com uma carga bem elevada mas estes sao *excepção* !

Agora se falarmos de Polyps Moles e mesmo LPS a historia e diferente e de facto preferem aqua com carga elevada.




> agora pelo contrario tu logo de uma vez posseste se nao me engano 40 acroporas num aquario que ainda nao estava sequer maturado,e chamas ao que eu fiz STRESS


Existe uma enorme diferenca em adicionar 40 acroporas e 22 cirurgiões em termos de carga organica, estes peixes tem grande apetite e embora concordo que que num aqua do teu tamanho isto nao e problema mas adiciona-los todos ao mesmo tempo pode causar problemas porque as bacterias nitrificantes teem que se ajustar a esta carga organica. Na minha humilde opiniao com um aqua do teu tamanho nao vai ser nenhum problema adicionar os peixes lentamente eles teem bastante territorio para dividir entre si.

Eu gosto muito como construiste tudo e o "aquascape" esta excelente apenas sugere um pouco mais calma ao adicionar os peixes. Apenas meus 2 centavos.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
 Gil disse--No lugar do Paulo tinha adiado a entrada dos peixes por mais 1 mÊs no minimo.MAs tambem nao conheço as limitaçoes que o Paulo teve na mudança de aquarios. Eu quando mudar para a casa nova talvez tenha que fazer a muda num só dia, já que nao tenho material para ter 2 aquarios montados em simultaneo. 
Tens razao Gil era uma boa opçao mas no meu lugar tinha que arranjar 2800 litros de agua do mar para por o outro aquario a ciclar e este a trabalhar na mesma,só que é muita agua e eu nao tinha essa possibilidade,alem disso nao tinha equipamento sufiçiente para os dois aquarios,por isso a minha opçao
Agora nao perçebo porque tanta coisa com o ciclo?Se a agua é a mesma ,a areia tambem,a rocha igualmente,os peixes os mesmos,ainda por cima levou mais rocha maturada ,nao sei porque tem que fazer o ciclo outra vez,alias até hoje nao apareçeu qualquer tipo de alga e já estou a ter alga coralina nas paredes do aquario.
O Diogo deu o exemplo do aquario do Rui,com muitos peixes eu tambem conheço aquarios com grandes quantidades de peixes e com muitos sps e estao magnificos nao sei porque é que comigo nao pode dar certo???
Roberto Pacheco disse----Existe uma enorme diferenca em adicionar 40 acroporas e 22 cirurgiões 

Sao 9 Roberto 22 já era demais..... :yb665:   :SbOk3:  eu falei apenas  das acroporas porque se o aquario é reçente por norma nao se deve adicionar nada,deve-se deixar ciclar e neste caso foi logo postas 40 acroporas nao é normal ou é?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas  :Olá:  

Venho aqui partilhar convosco umas fotos que o meu irmão tirou (para variar  :HaEbouriffe:  ) ao aqua do Paulo, quando á dias lhe fizemos uma visita.

O que posso dizer do aquário do Paulo...é grande  :SbSourire2:  ...com um bom nº de peixes (ele asegurou-me que não entram mais!)...e muito espaço para corais. Ele ainda está a dar uns toques na montagem do sistema, e até em compra de equipamento, mas parece que o tempo disponivél não tem ajudado muito, mas sei que com calma e paciência isso vai lá ao sitio. É um aquário que promete!

O Paulo tirou a calha HQI que tinha, e tem já uma de T5, faltando-lhe ainda uma outra.
Como se pode ver nesta foto geral, ainda falta a calha do lado esquerdo. E a que está na direita, não estava completamente acesa (estava a 2/3).
ah...e o sol nesse dia, não estáva a entrar pela "janela" em cima.


















Uns corais que estavam por colocar no display!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Realmente, e não querendo ser repetitivo mas já sendo, com esse cardume de YT, não é preciso mais nenhum peixe nesse aquário.

 :tutasla: 

Outra coisa que se confirma (se é que não o estava já) é que efectivamente aquários com larguras elevadas, se parecem muito mais com um reef na realidade dando uma noção de profundidade impressionante. 

 :Palmas:  


Alegra-me sempre imenso ver este aquário porque como o seu será muito parecido, dá sempre para tirar boas ideias. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado aos comentarios e ao Ricardo por se lembrar de mim,eu sei que ainda nao esta bom mas vai indo com calma,porque o tempo também nao é muito e ainda ha muita coisa para fazer,mas eu um dia chego lá,nao tenho pressa.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

O resto....

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Afinal ainda tens imensos cromis  :Smile: 
Acho que com a forma do aquário conseguirias mais do aquascaping e com umas dicas do nosso amigo Alfredo Deus isso pode ficar aí uma bela de uma obra de arte. Pessoalmente gostei mais do aquascaping que tinhas na fotografia de 01/06/2006, se bem que o lado direito dessa foto estivesse muito compactado.

António

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Paulo,
Tens um aqua com umas dimensões onde poderás ter algo muito promissor... só que na minha opinião (se me permites), acho que mudava o layout. Está parece-me um pouco amontoado (RV), tipo tudo ao molho e fé em Deus :SbSourire2: 
Como tu próprio reconheces:



> ...eu sei que ainda nao esta bom mas vai indo com calma,porque o tempo também nao é muito e ainda ha muita coisa para fazer...


Não leves a mal é só um reparo :SbOk:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Está parece-me um pouco amontoado (*RV*), tipo tudo ao molho e fé em Deus


Lá vou eu repetir-me outra vez: Mas o que é que isso interessa quando se tem aquele cardume de YT? :Whistle:   :yb624:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado pelas opnioes.
Antonio Paes ,sim por acaso já pedi uma dica ao Alfredo Deus para uma possivel modificaçao,mas já é  3 vez que eu mudei o layout,eu sei que da primeira vez estava melhor,mas estava difiçil para por os corais deuma boa maneira,e tenho vindo a mudificar ,é claro que nao se pode  agradar a todos por isso foi mudando e ficou assim.
As vezes pareçe que a gente tendo aquarios grandes que tudo se torna mais façil,eu penso que as vezes fica é mais difiçil pois as opçoes sao tantas que nao conseguimos achar a melhor,porque pensamos sempre que poderia ter ficado melhor assim ,vou mexer um pouco ali,aquela pedra esta a mais......e fica complicado.Mas estou a espera de sugestoes da vossa parte e criticas,essa eu sei que sao muitas mas como eu disse eu estou a ir devagar....
Hugo realmente pareçe amontoado mas nao esta assim tanto porque eu nao consigo tirar a  foto mostrando a profundidade real do aquario,pois eu nao quero encostar a rocha meso ao fundo para haver circulaçao pela parte de traz  visto que nao é façil fazer a limpeza nessa parte.
Rui Bessa,eu nao levo a mal até te agradeço pois é com criticas e sugestoes que se faz alguma coisa,nao é ficar calado ou ter reçeio de dizer alguma coisa de mal,acho que fazes muito bem dar  tua opniao e eu aceito-a bem pois é assim que eu consigo tentar fazer alguma coisa,só gostava é que dessem mais opnioes.....será que o aquario esta assim tao mal!!!!! :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Paulo.

Podes dizer-me que peixe é este? 

Parece um Chelon labrosus (Tainha):

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo depois de um bom tempo estou a olhar teu Aqua Reef esta

muito bonito meus Parabens.

Mas como todos nos aquaristas sempre não estamos contentes com um 

certo tamanho de aquario sempre queremos um maior e ai é que sentimos na

nossa pele, é mesmo tudo que tu tens falado sempre sera que não ficaria 

melhor uma Rocha aqui ou ali melhor e asim vai.

Gostaria de da uma sugestão que me veio a cabeça agora ai em Portugal 

deve ter aquariatas Arquitetos e Paisagistas que mechão com plantas certo? 

então ai vai uma sugestão que eles entrasem a fundo e desem as sugestões 

de se fazer aranjos com as Rochas criando um belo vizual, mas tambem é nos

nos vai tirar aquele gostinho de que fomos nos que fizemos este pequeno 

pedaço de fundo de Oceano, é amigos não da não é o nosso gostinho pois se

eles entrarem em serviço acabara com aquele nosso hobby ficamos asim   

vamos continuar a fazermos os nossos aranjos por nossa conta mesmo, e 

ainda bem que agora vejo que problemas voce tem para limpar na parte de 

tras de teu Display, so posso dizer FORSA AMIGO  :tutasla:   :Olá:   :yb677:  

 :Vitoria:   :tutasla:  , E NOVAMENTE MEUS PARABENS por tua empreitada isto 

nos serve de lição de projeto e de vida.

Abraços a todo ai de Portugal

----------


## Paulo Bravo

É Verdade Vitor Pestana é uma tainha que foi apanhada com o proposito de ser dada ao pterois mas acabou por fugir do camaroeiro e nunca mais a consegui apanhar isto a uns meses atraz :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Obrigado Carlos Czymoch concordo com tudo e mais uma agradeço a tua opniao e comentario.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Paulo
so mesmo tu, ja pensaste em pesca-la? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   se for preciso vou com o fato de mergulho vela :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo poxa não sabia que da para criar TAINHA em cativeiro ou em aquarios, bom agora é so esperar alguns meses e ai quando estiver com uns 60 cm da para fazer ela na BRAZA e olha aqui no Litoral de Santos tem a festa da Tainha todo ano, estou vendo que voce ja esta mais prevenido que os outros ja tem a sua a criar em casa. BRINCADEIRA AMIGO temos que brincar um pouco pois a vida esta tão dura e ainda mais com Domingo agora com nossas Eleições que esta uma vergonha aqui.

Abraços e desculpe foi so uma brincadeira para alegrarmos um poucadinho.

 :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:   :Palmas:   :yb665:   :Olá:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Concordo com o Carlos Czymoch quando diz que os layouts devem ser feitos por nós e não por outra pessoa. Mas acrescento que nós podemos melhorar a nossa técnica de criar os layouts levando em conta um pequeno conjunto de regras simples. 

Eu já tive a ajuda de alguém para montar o meu nano e gostei da experiência de montar o aquário em conjunto com alguém. Deixa de ser uma actividade solitária e para além disso o "ideia puxa ideia" é excelente e não faz sentir o aquário menos meu por isso, porque participei no processo.

Eu noto que tenho melhorado um bocado por praticar. E também começo a conhecer um pouco a ciência por detrás da arte. Há quem nasça com essa habilidade. Quem, como eu, não tem essa sorte, investiga, pratica e aprende.

Uma parte dessa aprendizagem pode passar por ver o que os outros fazem, perceber o que funciona e o que não funciona e porquê e tentar copiar e criar novos layouts. Pode ser no papel, com vistas de cima, de frente e dos lados.

Paulo: Aqui vai uma ideia para o aquário: Grandes picos, um canal turtuoso com transversais até ao fundo e uma baía à direita.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Alfredo R Deus gostei do que voce falou assino em baixo, meus Parabens.

Mas me diga uma coisa qual a ferramenta que voce usou para estes

desenhos pois eu achei um SHOW. 

É que eu trabalho com o Software - Vector Works do Macintosh 

mas ja temos versão para PC, e vai muito bem.

Bom ai gostei de mais dos Desenho e fiquei curioso qual é a sua Ferramenta 

que fez este desenhos, e tipo de maquina?

Obrigado e Abraços a todos ai de Portugal. 

 :Olá:   :Palmas:   :yb677:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Oi Carlos!

Eu uso o 3d studio max da discreet. Já experimentei tentar criar os layouts no real, mas no virtual por enquanto é mais fácil.

Aí vão mais 2 layouts, mas mais fora do comum: 

- Uma cratera com um vale a contorná-la ao lado e uma baía à direita.



- Ilhas e canais baixinhos.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Um tipo também tem que se divertir...

----------


## António Paes

Está a ficar muito bom heheheh, só faltam agora as HQIs ( target light ? ) com toda a sua potência, um mapa com umas sombras entre as luzes e o chão para dar aquele efeito dos raios solares, e uns efeitos de volume light  :Smile: 
Desenvolve essa imagem para vermos a beleza que se consegue com o 3D.

António

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Pessoal eu particular mente não gosto destes artificiais.

Não tem vida. Falta alguma coisa.

É isto mas gosto não se descuti.

Abraços.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos.

Exelentes layouts, os meus parabéns ao Alfredo pelo seu exelente trabalho, só pena ser um pouco dificil leva-los à practica tal como o projecto apresenta.

De qualquer forma fica a exelente ideia de como dar mais um pouco de naturalidade ao um reef doméstico.

Exelente trabalho Alfredo, os meu parabéns!!!

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Vitor  :Smile: 

E obrigado Carlos. Puseste-me a pensar acerca da viabilidade de layouts humanizados e o que se pode ou não conseguir com eles.

Aqui vai mais um layout.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

É isto ai Alfredo R Deus agora gostei, este esta mais natural.

Vais enfrente que logo vais ter encomendas com os aquaristas

ai de Portugal.

Mas ficou bem melhor.

Abraços a todos.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Alfredo,antes de mais o meu grande obrigado pelo trabaho que tens tido.
Gosto particularmente do primeiro e do ultimo,Porque como o Vitor disse é difiçil por alguns em pratica pela sua forma,depois tambem nao fica façil organizar os corais.
Nao esqueçendo que eu tenho um vidro na lateral do aquario e outros na traseira apesar de este nao fazer qualquer diferença tapar ou semi-tapar.
Gostava de tentar fazer um layout que tambem nao prejudica-se a circulaçao pois um dos layouts que eu fiz e que gostei imenso e que se pode ver nas primeiras fotos fazia uma espeçie de barreira no meio do aquario e que curvava ao mesmo tempo para dar ideia de uma baia,mas a circulaçao apesar de ser forte nao conseguia muito passar essa barreira e por isso deu problemas e tive que modificar,agora concerteza que vou optar por um dos teu layouts para este fim de semana.
Perante isto pode ser que ainda faças algum que se adapte mais ao aquario,mas de qualquer modo jeito e imaginaçao nao te falta os meus parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pois, eu não levei em conta a circulação... 

De qualquer forma, quer no 1º layout quer no último as zonas altas estão principalmente encostadas às paredes e desde que as correntes não estejam apontadas aos picos, não deve haver grandes obstruções.

A criação de picos, nah me parece que tenha outra hipótese a não ser através de colagens.

Tendo em vista os peixes que tens, em particular esse cardume de Tangs, gostaria de os ver ou no 1º ou no 3º (ilhas). O layout das ilhas parece-me que aguenta bem corais pela areia, mas não de forma aleatória.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo não sei se entendi, voce esta preocupado com a circulação de agua pelas RV ? 
Bom se for isto, voce não poderia entrar com tubos por um dos cantos do aquario e levar este tubo de cima ate o fundo encostado ao vidro tentando esconder o maximo que puder e entrar por baixo do substrato e caminhar entre as RV e ai subir somente um pouco mas escondendo eles com as RV e ai o deixar fechado e fazer varios furos em volta para que ela saia para todos os lados tipo de esguichos para fazer a circulação.
E para que não de o retorno se houver falta de energia eletrica fazer um pequeno furo acima do nivel D´Água nestes tubos ou tubo que leva a água ate entre as RVs.
Não sei se consegui me esplicar bem, seria tipo o que o nosso amigo aqui no

< www.reefcorner.org - Fernando Guimarães
Odoyá Reef - Fase Implantação    1  2 >

Acho que alguns de voces ja devem ter visto os Sistemas que o Fernando Guimarães aqui no Brasil.

Abraços 

17/07/2006

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aqui vai uma imagem do 1º layout com informação das alturas contadas a partir da base do aquário e não da areia. Já agora, coloquei 10cms de areia.



E um video:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Independentemente do layout que vieres a criar, no que respeita a corais, a minha sugestão é não dispersá-los um pouco por todo o lado. Em vez disso, criar zonas com corais e zonas sem corais, em especial com rochas particularmente bonitas. Vou dar uma olhada aos corais que tens e depois vejo se me ocorre alguma ideia para a disposição.

Mas penso que será boa ideia criar áreas temáticas, no que respeita a cor, formas e tipos.

E apesar do aquário ser muito grande, não deve suportar mais do que 2 focos de interesse, pontos que captam a nossa atenção de uma forma imediata. 

No caso de seguires a 1ª proposta de layout, os sitios óbvios para colocares os teus corais mais vistosos seriam aquelas zonas laranja. Mesmo que o resto do aquário não leve mais nada, essas zonas teriam que ficar 5*.

O nosso olhar converve para o vale do fundo porque há 3 caminhos até ele.



Se por um lado o pico da esquerda é mais imponente, por outro o monte da direita está mais próximo da frente.

Este layout não suporta muito bem corais espalhados pela areia, mas podem ficar bem no sopé das montanhas, como continuações destas. Nada de colocações muito evidentes, do género "aqui estou eu em todo o meu esplendor". Posições mais subtis. Criar a possibilidade de estar distraidamente a olhar para o aquário e ver uma peça espectacular num lugar discreto. É como criar tesouros escondidos pra descobrir.

Pensa nisto como se estivesses a cozinhar um prato e estivesses a usar especiarias. Os corais visualmente mais estravagantes são para ser usados com sabedoria e discrição. A não ser, é claro, que queiras fazer o oposto  :Smile: . Nesse caso, no monte da frente podes criar uma zona com corais com formas bonitas e cores suaves sem variar muito o tom e depois pregas lá com um coral de cor forte e oposta no meio deles.

Já agora convem dizer que não me chateio nada se não aproveitares nada do que tou praqui inventando. É excelente ter a oportunidade de brincar com o teu aquário e já fiz uma série de filmes na minha cabeça com os tangs e os chromis a passear por todos os layouts. 

Vai ser bonito passar por Lisboa prá semana e conseguir vir de lá de mãos a abanar depois de ter a cabeça cheia destas ideias e ainda por cima ter aquários vazios e lugar para os por.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Alfredo R Deus esta cada vez melhor ai do Paulo Bravo não usar nada disto.

Mas Alfredo me diga uma coisa voce trabalha com o que, qual a sua profisão?
Pois estas com uma bela de uma ferramenta de arte grafica.

Abraços.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Alo Carlos  :Smile:  Já fiz um bocado de tudo, mas actualmente trabalho com 3D. Aqui tenho usado o 3D Studio Max e o Photoshop.

Não há maneira destes tangs ficarem feios  :Smile: 

Mas há uma boa razão pra isso: verde e vermelho são cores próximas do amarelo, cada uma na sua direcção e o azul e o violeta são cores opostas ao amarelo. Podes combinar esses tangs com o que quer que seja que vão sempre ficar um espectáculo. Eu que sou um bocado avesso a actínicas até acho que aí ficariam bem.




Fica tudo bem não é bem assim... fundo amarelo não. Que alguém se lembre de usar um conjunto de chromis só como parte do cenário, tudo bem, mas um cardume de tangs não!



Paulo: Eu penso que esse cardume de tangs faz desse aquário um aquário de peixes, penso que não há maneira dos corais poderem competir com eles. Vai daí, a minha sugestão é que concentres toda a tua atenção neles e que a escolha dos corais e respectivo posicionamento leve esse cardume muito em conta.

Já agora, eu já fiz mergulho algumas vezes em locais com recifes e o layout que tu tens aí é muito mais parecido com o que eu vi do que com os layouts que te propus. Aliás, se desmanchasses as duas pontes ainda ficava mais natural.

----------


## Matias Gomes

Parabéns pelo seu projeto, ficou fantástico.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Sr. Matias Gomes, voce viu que o Paulo Bravo cria Tainha no Aquario dele e vejo que voce cria tambem, que peixe é este na tua foto um ROBALO é oque voce vai criar no teu aqua. (BRINCADEIRA Matias), voce viu que aquario aqui do Paulo Bravo e que ajuda que o Alfredo R Deus esta dando para fazer um belo de um Paisagismo, mas acho que Paisagismo de uma residencia ou Edificios fica mais facil que aqui em um agua pois voce não tem o controle sobre os seres que irão abitar este Aquario e vão crescer do jeito deles e não do que queremos. 
Eu acho que no final fazer uma belo aranjo com RV e Corais temos que contar com um pouco da sorte tambem.

Abraços a todos.
PS. Matias muita chuva ai na Ilha ?? e frio?

----------


## Matias Gomes

Carlos eu vi, mas é um Parati e não uma tainha, eu jamais colocaria eles, parecem um kinguiu de tanta materia que eles escretam.
Vi que ele montou com tinta epoxi o tanque, o meu de alvenaria está vazando depois de 10 anos e vou desmontar e fazer com fibra de vidro assim não vaza mais.
um abraço

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Matias
Vc teve problemas com o tanque de alvenaria,qual era a cobertura dele?
Eu tenho tanques de agua potavel e de viveiros de mariscos cobertos com epoxi e nunca tive problemas,alguns já tem 7 anos,nao quer dizer que um dia nao possa aconteçer
O que aconteçeu com o seu?
Como era feita a construçao?
O seu tanque esta muito bom,gostei da sua iniçiativa e dodesenrolar das coisas.

----------


## Matias Gomes

Paulo é um de alvenaria de 1,40XA0,75XL1,00 ele é todo de alvenaria com uma frente de vidro de 1,40x0,70 de vidro 10mm ele tem mais de 10 anos que foi montado ele é de água doce, depois desse tempo todo acho que por causa de infiltração o epoxi está descolando e a parede ao lado está humida o tempo todo, por isso pretendo desmonta-lo e recobrir as paredes com manta de fibra de vidro e resina e depois pintar por cima com epoxi preto apenas uma mão.
PS: estava vendo seu site, vc é profissional em obras, p/ vc é bem mais facil rss

----------


## PedroRocha

Boas!!

 Eu sou novato por aqui,mas tou a gostar do forum se bem que a minha "especialidade" Não é a aquariofilia marinha.alias nao tenho nenhum reef...mas um dia quem sabe!

 adorei este projecto!e tirei alguns ensinamentos, se bem que gostava de colocar algumas questões, pois gostava de construir um aquario de cerca de 1000L com as laterais, parte de tras,assim como o fundo em "cimento",ficando apenas a frente em vidro.

 O que gostava de saber era:

 1->como seguro o vidro ao cimento??como o isolo??

 2->a agua em contacto com o cimento não cria nenhuma reacção quimica com o mesmo?

 3->e perciso empermiabilisar o cimento com algum producto?

 4->que tipo de vidro, e como calculo a sua expessura para a respectiva volumetria??

 Nota :Embarrassment:  aquario vai ser para receber cicledeos;como sou trabalhador estudante o dinheiro não é ponto muito forte!

 Espero que o criador deste aquario me possa ajudar ,dado a sua experiencia!assim como todos os que o possam fazer por experiencia propria ou por conhecimento!

 cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Paulo  :Olá:  

Aproveita a resposta e coloca umas fotos mais recentes. Gostava de ver como está!  :Vitoria:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola PedroRocha voce esta no Tópico de quem sabe e fez e acho eu o mais 

esperiente para te ajudar o nosso amigo Paulo Bravo, pois voce ja deve ter 

lido toda a montagem do aquario dele desde o inicio certo?

Eu te aconcelho a tentar entrar em contato com ele por e-mail ou MP aqui 

pelo forum e vc reler todo o processo que ele teve que fazer para a 

montagem do aquario dele, pois é uma otima pessoa e tambem esta no ramo 

de construção me parece.

Mas lei atentamente e escreva ao rapaz Paulo Bravo pois eu acho que seria 

ele mesmo para te ajudar nesta empreitada ou construção.

Mas lembre ele é um que trabalha com estes materiais e tem muita 

experiencia, e nos novatos iremos ter muito trabalho e gastos tambem.  

E aprenda com o Mestres, aqui do reefforum.

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Pedro
Vamos lá ver se te posso ajudar
O vidro para ficar junto ao cimento leva uma calha em que vai encaixar o vidro e este vai ser isolado contra ela com cordoes de silicone,o resto a pressao ajusta,por isso nao te preocupes.A calha que segura o vidro tem que ser tratada com produtos como o epoxi para nao enferrujar,ou entao opta-se pelo inox é mais caro mas tambem se aguenta mais ,mas tem que ter tambem tratamento.
O cimento leva um tratamento espeçial,que vai impermeabilizar os poros deste criando uma barreira para toda a vida ,mas alem disto leva um revestimento em epoxi ou fibra,comforme o gosto do cliente e o dinheiro para gastar.
O revestimento é completamente seguro para os peixes pois por isso ele é tao caro por essa mesma caracteristica.

Para 1000 litros eu aplicava um vidro 8+8 lamindo que ficavas bem servido.,dependendo da altura do teu aquario pois eu estou só dar uma ideia sem ter as medidas.

Se fores avançar com o teu progecto eu depois te darei uma dicas sem qualquer problema, mas convem ser feito por alguem que perçeba minimamente,nao vás ter depois problemas.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Ola PedroRocha voce esta no Tópico de quem sabe e fez e acho eu o mais 
> 
> esperiente para te ajudar o nosso amigo Paulo Bravo, pois voce ja deve ter 
> 
> lido toda a montagem do aquario dele desde o inicio certo?
> 
> Eu te aconcelho a tentar entrar em contato com ele por e-mail ou MP aqui 
> 
> pelo forum e vc reler todo o processo que ele teve que fazer para a 
> ...


Olá Carlos
Voçe me deixou sem palavras com tantos elogios :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Muito obrigado por tudo o que disse,lhe agradeço muito a consideraçao e sempre que poder estarei cá para te ajudar ou qualquer outro menbro
Eu nao sou de muitas palavras e quando nao sei geralmente nao falo mas neste tipo de assunto alem de saber o que faço gosto de falar e trocar ideias com outras pessoas ,o ultimo aquario que fiz para um cliente,tem 4 metros de comprimento por 1 metro de altura e 1,20 m de largura,pedi se podia tirar fotos mas ele pediu, para nao o fazer,com muita tristeza minha ...mas ele é o cliente e ele é que manda tem que se respeitar.
Mas sempre que alguem quizer fazer algum é com imenso gosto que o ajudo.
Um grande abraço ai para o brasil e qualquer dia faço um vesita a voçe ai,muito obrigado mais uma vez.

----------


## PedroRocha

Boas paulo!

 Desde já muito obrigado pela ajuda dispendida e os meus parebens para o aquario!

 Onde posso arranjar Epoxi ou fibra??qual deles é mais barato??

 Pois a minha ideia quanto á ficção do vidro ia de encontro ao que disseste,mas como é sempre melhor ouvir a opinião de quem percebe,peguntei!!

 Ainda vou ver qual o preço do metro quadrado de vidro,disso tambem vai depender a altura do aquario,mas ainda tenho de passar numa fabrica de vidro aqui perto,lá deve ser o citio onde encontro o vidro aos melhores preços??penso eu?

 Assim que começar com isto,eu exponho aqui no forum o projecto!

 cumprimentos!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Ricardo
Um Fotozinha....

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola Pedro
A fibra dura mais tempo,......muito tempo,só que é mais cara,tambem é mais segura,...e preçisa de alguma experiençia ao aplica-la,nao é façil.
O epoxi é exelente,eu uso muitas vezes nos meus dois aquario que fiz em betao usei sempre como podes ver nas fotos,mas no proximo vai ser fibra,dá para moldar como agente quizer de todas as maneiras.

----------


## PedroRocha

Obrigadissimo paulo!!

 Só mais uma pergunta.....espero nao tar a abusar...em k citios posso adquirir epoxi??drogarias?maxmat?loja de animais??

 cumprimentos!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Nada disso nao imcomodas nada
Cuidado com o epoxi que compras,pois nem todo é 100% epoxi e depois o barato sai sempre caro e neste caso muito caro.
Quando fores comprar fala comigo que eu te aconselho o melhor na altura ...
Geralmente nao ha a venda em qualquer lado derivado ao seu alto preço...e nao te esqueças o epoxi tem uma duraçao de aplicaçao de 40min nada mais,em que atinge uma temperatura de 70-80 graus!!!!!

----------


## PedroRocha

Obrigadissimo!

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo tudo bem ai ? bom ano 2007 para ti e todos os teus e amigos
ai do fórum.
citação: pedi se podia tirar fotos mas ele pediu, para não o fazer,com muita tristeza minha ...mas ele é o cliente e ele é que manda tem que se respeitar.
É Paulo aqui no Brasil se alguém fizer um pedido deste estaria com certos 
cliente a arrumar uma boa briga ou ate policia, pois estamos o pais todo já
podemos dizer abandonados pelos nossos governantes e policia, imaginas
se você coloca as fotos de um AQUA deste e os meliantes ladrões bandidos
descobrem o endereço de um cliente deste, ai se corre muito a este tipo de
problemas pois abandonaram demais a segurança no nosso pais não sei se
você houve noticias do que se passa algumas vezes aqui, poderíamos dizer
que estamos quase que no abandono total, a cada dia se ouve um novo golpe
dos amigos do alheio, não sei como vocês chamam os ladrões ai em Portugal.
Mas gostei e gostei de ver a foto do teu aquário esta muito bonito, meus Parabéns

E Pedro Rocha aqui no Brasil aconselhamos os iniciantes a LER, LER e Ler
mais Paciência, Paciência e Calma e estude tudo antes de comprar pois se não
vais gastar $$$$ muito e jogar fora E ninguém gosta de jogar dinheiro no LIXO.

Vai com calma leia bastante e risque e desenhe o seu pensamento e veja se
consegues colocar ai para todos poderem de ajudar como fazemos aqui e em
outros lugares, com a Internet podemos nos ajudar e muito, mas não saias comprando coisas no calor da euforia, vais com calma.
desculpe talvez não sei me expressar em certas palavras que ai teriam outro sentido para vocês

Abraços amigos.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ola Paulo Bravo tudo bem ai ? bom ano 2007 para ti e todos os teus e amigos
> ai do fórum.
> citação: pedi se podia tirar fotos mas ele pediu, para não o fazer,com muita tristeza minha ...mas ele é o cliente e ele é que manda tem que se respeitar.
> É Paulo aqui no Brasil se alguém fizer um pedido deste estaria com certos 
> cliente a arrumar uma boa briga ou ate policia, pois estamos o pais todo já
> podemos dizer abandonados pelos nossos governantes e policia, imaginas
> se você coloca as fotos de um AQUA deste e os meliantes ladrões bandidos
> descobrem o endereço de um cliente deste, ai se corre muito a este tipo de
> problemas pois abandonaram demais a segurança no nosso pais não sei se
> ...


Boas Carlos,
É bem verdade que a coisa ai não está facil :Admirado:  ,a falta de segurança acaba por ser no limite restritivas das liberdades individuais,lembro-me de estar a falar com o director de produção numa empresa onde trabalhei,que éra Brasileiro e de ele me dizer que lá não podia usufruir livremente do nivel de vida que o seu salario proporcionava,pra andar na rua bem vestido,bem calçado com um bom relogio só mesmo com guarda-costas,mesmo a fazer compras no shoping éra sempre meio ás escondidas,parar o carro nos semaforos dava medo,enfim...realmente é dificil. :Admirado:  
Por enquanto aqui ainda não chegámos a esse ponto,por ex.,não tenho qq problema em dizer onde vai ficar a minha casa nova,até faço questão que muitos colegas me vão visitar,mas pelo sim pelo não vão estar lá 2 Rotweillers na vigia. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Desculpem o off-topic. :SbSourire2:  


PS-Curiosamente a unica vez que estive no Brasil,foi num sitio tão calmo,mas tão calmo,que a policia passava o dia no posto a jogar ás cartas e as pessoas deixavam os sacos das compras na rua ao entrarem noutra loja,cheguei a deixar a minha maquina digital em cima da toalha,á vista e ir á agua com rapaziada a passar por ali,enfim...num pais tão grande tanbem não póde ser igual em todo o lado. :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Carlos
Aqui  nao foi esse o pro blema da segurança,e mais pela privaçidade do proprio propriatario pois nem   das obras que efectuamos em sua casa e que eu costumo sempre tirar fotos para mim(uso pessoal) eu pode tirar,só que neste caso era um bom aquario que eu gostava de mostrar e nao tive essa oportunidade,mas como sempre respeito a opniao das pessoas.é pena pois iriam ficar surpreendidos!!!!!

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Luis Carrilho sabe que tevês sorte pois em cidades no interior das grandes
Capitais hoje em dia tem que se tomar cuidado pois os bandidos vão em Ganges
de 10 a 20 pessoas e assaltam as casas de campo, e ate fazendas e chegam a
roubar tratores e o gado não é constante mas quem a uns 20 anos a traz falava
vou me mudar para o interior hoje não se tem sossego em lago algum você esta
como em uma loteria pode ser atacado em qualquer lugar hoje.
Veja fiquei sabendo hoje que um casal de europeu não sei a origem se é sueco
ou austríaco, alugou no litoral do Nortes talvez lá em Natal  uma casa e os bandidos já esta a esperar quem em trace de estrangeiro para eles fazerem o 
roubo, mas se fosse só roubar vala mas eles matam as pessoas devem estar com
coisas na cabeça drogas.
Veja outra imagine os bandidos comandando você cidadão de dentro das grandes cadeias por telefones celulares não é um abandono total com quem só paga impostos.
E os nossos queridos políticos votaram um aumento de salário para eles em um único dia de plenário aqui dizem na calada da noite de 95% que depois voltou a traz, e para o povo somente 7% e aposentados.
O salário de um destes políticos chega a 24000,00 e o maior salário de um aposentado só pode chegar a 2800,00 isto é um salário inédito para poucos dos aposentados é uma disparidade.
Sendo que não se tem saúde publica de sente no pais, e os políticos ainda tem passagens aéreas gratuitas ajuda com residência carro alimentação etc. etc. e para o povo ferrro.
É este é o nosso pais continental, leis que mandam uma mulher que roubou um pote de manteiga para dar ao filho comer com pão para a cadeia e um ladrão que
é dono de banco e deu prejuízo de bilhões esta em casa sem ser preso é uma maravilha isto aqui pessoal é trabalhar para os outros e se pagar altos impostos.
Vamos falar de aquários que é melhor para nossas cabeças, pessoal abraços a todos.

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

Boas paulo  :SbOk:  

Grande projecto sim senhor  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  eu já sabia que tinhas um aquário grande mas nunca pensei que fosse assim  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   ou será que estás a querer concorrer com o oceanário :yb624:   eu a pensar que tinha um aquário de jeito  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  mas pelo que vejo o que tu mudas de água é a litragem do meu  :SbSourire:  até fico triste de ter um nano :yb624:   :yb624:   muito bom mesmo parabéns paulo força para manteres esse aqua em grande  :SbOk:  


Abraços  :SbOk5:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ola Luis Carrilho sabe que tevês sorte pois em cidades no interior das grandes
> Capitais hoje em dia tem que se tomar cuidado pois os bandidos vão em Ganges
> de 10 a 20 pessoas e assaltam as casas de campo, e ate fazendas e chegam a
> roubar tratores e o gado não é constante mas quem a uns 20 anos a traz falava
> vou me mudar para o interior hoje não se tem sossego em lago algum você esta
> como em uma loteria pode ser atacado em qualquer lugar hoje.
> Veja fiquei sabendo hoje que um casal de europeu não sei a origem se é sueco
> ou austríaco, alugou no litoral do Nortes talvez lá em Natal  uma casa e os bandidos já esta a esperar quem em trace de estrangeiro para eles fazerem o 
> roubo, mas se fosse só roubar vala mas eles matam as pessoas devem estar com
> ...


Boas Carlos,
Já agora fica a informação,estive em Maragogi,litoral norte do estado de Alagoas,quase na fronteira com Pernambuco,recomendo vivamente. :SbOk3:  
Perante esse estado de coisas imagino que o hobby seja pra ti uma valvula de escape e em que aquele pequeno pedaço de beleza natural nos faz esquecer a "feiura" deste mundo,pelo menos sempre foi assim que eu encarei o hobby e imagino que pra ti ainda faça mais sentido. :Admirado:  
Um grande abraço Carlos e deixo votos que esse pais enorme e lindo de que tanto gostei,um dia encontre o rumo certo e ja agora que tenhas todo o sucesso do mundo neste nosso maravilhoso hobby. :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Paulo - de facto esse aquário vai merecer bem a minha visita no Sábado!!! Não te escapas...!




> Boas Carlos,
> Já agora fica a informação,estive em Maragogi,litoral norte do estado de Alagoas,quase na fronteira com Pernambuco,recomendo vivamente.


Coincidência mas a primeira e única vez que estive no Brasil também foi em Maragogi, mais propriamente no Hotel Salinas!!!  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   Muito bom e muito, mas muito calmo. Melhor mesmo, só os 2 dias passados na fazenda de Amaragi desfrutando de uma grande selva de Mangue e umas praias completamente virgens!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá,
> 
> Paulo - de facto esse aquário vai merecer bem a minha visita no Sábado!!! Não te escapas...!
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidência mas a primeira e única vez que estive no Brasil também foi em Maragogi, mais propriamente no Hotel Salinas!!!    Muito bom e muito, mas muito calmo. Melhor mesmo, só os 2 dias passados na fazenda de Amaragi desfrutando de uma grande selva de Mangue e umas praias completamente virgens!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Háhá...BUSTED!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

PS-Estive no Praia Dourada,mais modesto mas com melhor praia que o Salinas. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas Ricardo
> Um Fotozinha....


Olá Paulo  :Olá:  

Bem, o layout ficou espectacular! Aproveitas-te melhor o lado esquerdo, e abriste mais ao meio...Gostei muito!  :SbOk3:  

Agora é ir pondo os corais com calma e progressivamente...eheh...a ver se ainda fica mais parecido com um Reef.  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola amigos tudo bem ai ?

É isto mesmo o hobby e a net é a salvação de muitas pessoas e acho eu no mundo todo.
Mas eu so conheço ate a Bahia la para cima não, e para baixo ate Santa Catarina e a Oeste ate Campo Grande.
Mas simplificando tudo esta contaminado por mas administrações com as chuvas que estão caindo aqui o governo terá um gasto astronômico e é sempre ai que se para se fazer um Muro de tijolos exemplo custar: 10,00 no final sai dos cofres 1.000.000,00 e nunca se pega o Gajo que desviou a verba.

E sempre o turista fica em locais mais protegidos, certo também aqueles que vem por conta própria e acabam conhecendo a miséria que o povo sofre, mas tambem não vamos dizer todo o povo, mas poderia se ter mais segurança em se sair a noite sem a preocupação de ser atacado, no final o stress deixa tudo assim, com medo da falta de segurança, de um lado tem que se mostrar o bonito e depois quando o turista desembarca no aeroporto e embarca num ônibus fretado para os levar ao hotel ai o ônibus é assaltado e ate poderia haver morte neste ônibus isto com o turista estrangeiro, e os turistas nacionais que vão de um estado a outro o ônibus destes foi incendiado e ate pessoas mortas queimadas, que governo deixe a chegar a tal ponto a se instar o kaus quase que total, os nossos governantes vão para fora a passear e o povo que sofre.

abraços

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas :Olá:  
Apresento a minha nova aquisiçao,o bubble king 300 modelo novo de 2007  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Realmente quando ouvia falar deles eu as vezes ficava a pensar se realmente era assim tao bom e tinha assim tantos atributos!!!!Mas depois de pensar e de vender o meu Deltec nao pensei duas vezes, falando em consumo entao é demais uma bomba de 6000 litros hora a consumir 58w :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  !!!!!!
Muito pouco mesmo comparado com outras no mercado.
Bem depois de o por a trabalhar so posso dizer que tar ligado a corrente ou nao é igual nao se ouve nada mas nada mesmo é imprissionante nao faz qualquer ruido,e passado algum tempo já tirava merd......que se fartava.
Uma boa escolha um escumador de verdade.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Paulo Bravo bela esta sua nova aquisição, mas 

coloque mais informações deste teu novo brinquedinho.

Nome completo para que possamos procurar na net e

mais fotos e do seu Aqua display tambem.

Abraços e tudo de bom ai para todos de Portugal

 :Pracima:   :Xmascheers:   :Olá:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> passado algum tempo já tirava merd......que se fartava.


Paulo precisamos de evidencia antes de investimento !! :yb624:   :yb624:  
Coloca aqui umas fotos desta besta a trabalhar :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Bela máquina Paulo  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Só o BK já merecia uma nova visita... :SbSourire:

----------


## Matias Gomes

realmente precisamos de mais fotos e de um video dele funcionando rsss
Parabéns pelo novo skimmer, gostei mesmo é dessa bomba de 6000 litros com 58w.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado a todos :yb677:   :yb677:  
Realmente e apesar de ser muito o dinheiro que custam,é uma maquina que nao só encanta pelo seu aspecto como pelo seu funcionamento ,nunca pensei que  fosse tao bom,vou tentar tirar umas fotos para verem pois o video eu nao sei por
As bolhas que ele faz sao tao pequenas que a agua pareçe leite.Acreditem,!!!!! bem quem o tem sabe que nao estou a exagerar.
Fica aqui um link com as espeçificaçoes do modelo abaixo deste o 250 este é o 300 externo.
http://aquarien-anlagenbau.de/produc...dell-2007.html

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas aqui estao algumas fotos mas nao consegui tirar melhor.....
Mas já da para ver alguma coisa.
Matias Gomes vé a bomba de que eu falei!!!!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Paulo

Bela prenda de aniversário  :Wink:   :Wink:  Muitos parabens, não só pelo escumador, mas por mais um ano de vida: :SbSalut:   :Vitoria:  

Um grande abraço 

Gil

----------


## Jose Neves

Era uma aqua que eu gostaria de ver fotos actualizadas....

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas,

TB eu gostava de ver fotos actualizadas, pois tenho acompanhado o desenvolvimento deste aquario desde o seu inicio. Depois de algumas criticas e elogios, estou com coriosidade de ver a sua evoluçăo após um ano de vida.

Nunca deixando de dizer que tenho gostado muito de tudo o que tenho visto nele................

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Aqui vao uma fotos actualizadas

----------


## Paulo Bravo

.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

--

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos  :Olá:  
Muito bonito esta 5 estrelas quando eu puder tenho que te fazer uma visita
para ver essa maravilha
Parabéns amigo 
Paulo Bravo

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

desta vez nao vou dizer "parabéns pelo belo aquário que tens", apenas vou dizer ...Parabéns pelo árduo esforço que tives-te para proporcionar manter o aquário assim com esta  :tutasla:

----------


## Duarte Alves

O aquario esta com um aspecto muito maduro e saudavel parabens! :Palmas:  
Gostava que tirasses fotografias a todo o sistema detalhadamente para o pessoal ter uma ideia de com esta o teu sistema...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Para que palavras basta ver as fotos :EEK!:  o aquario esta lindo  :SbOk:   :Palmas: 
Meus parabens e continuaçao de um bom projecto.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?
Tantos Flavescens... :SbOk:  

E o backstage do aquário?
Deve ser pequeno...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Umas fotos dos peixinhos

----------


## Paulo Bravo

-

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Paulo

Bem esse aquário agora está bem composto de anjos.
Acabaste com os corais SPs ou eles nao tocam nos corais?
Mas de facto esses tipo de peixes têm uma beleza fantástica.
Parabéns por esses belos exemplares, só falta mesmo ai é um Paru, para mim um dos peixes mais bonitos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow os peixes sao espectaculares, particularmente o Chaetodontoplus personifer !

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado .
*Paulo* os corais neste momento e para nao arriscar muito tenho apenas montes de euphyllias das mais variadas espeçies e galaxeas verdes e castanhas,assim eles ja nao tocam em nada mesmo que tenham que tocar.
*Roberto* de facto é um lindo peixe mas o meu preferido é o Passer......vem mais alguns a caminho para se juntarem ao grupo. :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

boas Paulo. xim xenhora ganda AQUARIO
mas ainda nao mostraste o outro, aquele k tu intitulaste por PERIGOSO.
aquele para os peixes perigosos. ainda tens a moreia?

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Esta mesmo louco o aquario  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
Oceanário em casa.
Agora e só por tubarões dentro  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Paulo,

estou a pensar fazer um sistema em algo semelhante ao teu, com aquário na sala e área técnica no piso inferior. Por isso quero fazer-te umas perguntas em relação ao teu sistema.
Reparei que não usas coluna seca. Podes explicar como fazes a ligação sump - aquário? 
Usas tubo ladrão?
Usas durso? Como se comporta a nível de ruído?
Qual a tua bomba de retorno?

Desculpa lá o bombardeamento de perguntas.

Abraço e parabéns pelo aquário.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Boas Carlos  :Olá: 

Não  ha problema,sempre gostei que me ajudassem e sempre gostei de ajudar.
Quanto a ligação a Sump é feita por 4 tubos de 40mm, há um pouco de ruído,pois sao 4 e ha muita agua a correr neles,mas podia ter eliminado esse ruído,mas como não me incomoda,nunca o tentei eliminar.
A bomba de retorno neste momento é uma Rio de 8000,mas vai ser substituída por uma red dragon titanium controlável,acho que é o que me falta para a montagem ficar completa.
Se tiveres duvidas pergunta ,que eu terei gosto em te ajudar.
Em breve vou iniciar mais um progecto ......vamos ver

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Desculpem desenterrar este tópico, mas...

FOTOS FOTOS!!!!
QUEREMOS MAIS FOTOS!!!

 :yb665:  :Olá:

----------


## luisnunes

Parabéns pelo lindo projecto.
Adorei as fotos agora gostaria de ver as fotos dos outros peixes, os tais agressivos.
Abraço

----------

